# Chinese Truss Rods Forks?



## Henryford2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with this Chinese made truss fork off of Ebay? I like the simple and stout look but always somewhat skeptical of fabricated parts from China. It’s intended for a motorized bike (Whizzer). Thanks


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 16, 2019)

I have some limited experience with welded-in-place truss rod forks. 
I have found that it may be difficult to place a thread cutting die on the steerer tube with the truss rod in the way. 
For example, the eBay item looks to require some cut-to-fit or other custom ordering, (have not looked at ad in a while). 
The fork shown might not fit common 3-1/2" head tubes, without some work. 
And it does look heavy.


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks, good point on having to difficulty trying to recut the steer tube with the truss in the way. Tube is 7" long with maybe 11/2" to 2" of threads. Should be OK in a CWC frame with some cutting. Thanks


----------

